# An important lesson about improvised weapons...



## Makalakumu (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.onnnews.com/Global/story.asp?S=4666005&nav=menu241_2



> A 14-year-old girl told Toledo police she was abducted Tuesday by a man with a gun but got away with help from a hammer.
> 
> 
> Police said the quick-thinking teen found it in the man's car and used it to hit him in the groin.


 
I think this article gives an important lesson about improvised weapons.  What do you think?  How do you train to use improvised weapons?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> http://www.onnnews.com/Global/story.asp?S=4666005&nav=menu241_2
> 
> 
> 
> I think this article gives an important lesson about improvised weapons. What do you think? How do you train to use improvised weapons?




Belt

Jacket around the arm to give more defense if required.

Pens

Glass

Newspaper

etcetera

If you pick it up think how you can use it as a weapon. Some one asked me if I could make anything into a weapon. Just about.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 27, 2006)

At my school, pretty much only use improvised weapons at testing, but are always encouraged to think about them and train on our own in thier use.

Jeff


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 27, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Belt
> 
> Jacket around the arm to give more defense if required.
> 
> ...


 
Might I add to that etc.

Keys

Hot cup of anything


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 27, 2006)

Most weapons, including improvised ones, do not require much (or any?) training to use effectively.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 27, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> Most weapons, including improvised ones, do not require much (or any?) training to use effectively.


I disagree. While you might be able to _use_ them, to use them _effectively_ is going to require some training and experimentation. 

One night in the self-defense class I teach at the studio, I took in a box full of stuff that can be used for weapons. Included were pens/markers, a hairbrush, a book, a couple of bottles, some magazines, a couple of bandanas, a sock, a golf ball...etc.
My basic format was that everyone would grab something out of the box and proceed to come up with as many ways to use it as possible with no prompting/coaching from me (this was done "in the air"). After a couple of minutes, I'd have them switch to something else. We continued this until everyone had a chance to play with every item. Once everyone had used every item, we ran a technique line and, once again grabbed random items to defend against a simple attack (we just worked against a basic grab or punch since the point of the exercise was to use the weapon, not to worry about what attack was coming). 
It was interesting because a few people were able to use all the items pretty effectively right from the begining (primarily those who were either advanced students, or who had a lot of experience using weapons). Others were not as imaginative/creative and had to be given a few tips.

My point is that some people will be able to grab anything and "go to town," others will have to train a little. Improvised weapons are just that, improvised. If you don't know how to use the weapon, for which you are substituting something else, you probably won't fare very well with that "something else."


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 27, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I disagree. While you might be able to _use_ them, to use them _effectively_ is going to require some training and experimentation.
> 
> One night in the self-defense class I teach at the studio, I took in a box full of stuff that can be used for weapons. Included were pens/markers, a hairbrush, a book, a couple of bottles, some magazines, a couple of bandanas, a sock, a golf ball...etc.
> My basic format was that everyone would grab something out of the box and proceed to come up with as many ways to use it as possible with no prompting/coaching from me (this was done "in the air"). After a couple of minutes, I'd have them switch to something else. We continued this until everyone had a chance to play with every item. Once everyone had used every item, we ran a technique line and, once again grabbed random items to defend against a simple attack (we just worked against a basic grab or punch since the point of the exercise was to use the weapon, not to worry about what attack was coming).
> ...



Kenpo Tex, 

While I Agree with you, the User you have replied has had their status changed. So they will not be able to reply. I unfortunately saw this myself after I had made a reply. No harm no foul. 

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 27, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I disagree. While you might be able to _use_ them, to use them _effectively_ is going to require some training and experimentation.
> 
> My point is that some people will be able to grab anything and "go to town," others will have to train a little. Improvised weapons are just that, improvised. If you don't know how to use the weapon, for which you are substituting something else, you probably won't fare very well with that "something else."



Thank you for sharing your experience/experiment!  That is an excellent idea! I would like to do the same thing with my school and see what we can do with these items.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 27, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Kenpo Tex,
> 
> While I Agree with you, the User you have replied has had their status changed. So they will not be able to reply. I unfortunately saw this myself after I had made a reply. No harm no foul.
> 
> :asian:


oops, didn't see that...


----------



## still learning (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello, What is the most important thing here is?  She was taught to look for things to use for escaping if kidnap.

Learning self-defense is OK..but under stressful situtions...we must teach our kids not only of fighting back ....but to find ways to escape ...Aloha


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 27, 2006)

we do lots of improvised weapons training at our school.

i loved the earlier list, and would add oven cleaner.

it's cheaper than pepper spray, legal in most countries.  i used to recommend it to women i knew who lived in countries where pepper spray and tasers are illegal.


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 28, 2006)

kickcatcher said:
			
		

> Most weapons, including improvised ones, do not require much (or any?) training to use effectively.




Like a full (or even half full) water bottle?????????????


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 28, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, What is the most important thing here is?  She was taught to look for things to use for escaping if kidnap.
> 
> Learning self-defense is OK..but under stressful situtions...we must teach our kids not only of fighting back ....but to find ways to escape ...Aloha




I totally agree with this. Regardless of what is available as a makeshift weapon, the  more important thing is the development of a "survival attitude"
where you are constantly looking for ways to "take charge" of the situation, rather than being passive.


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 29, 2006)

Absolutely, mental focus is what it's all about. With the proper mind set you can do almost anything!


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2006)

Slim laptop computer bag.  With computer, without much padding,  with a heavy nylon strap.  That can be swung around to connect with all kinds of body parts.

Dude...you're getting a Dell.....


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 30, 2006)

Now this is where the thinkers belong! Well done!


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 4, 2006)

as a walk down anywere i look around and make think about anything i could pick up and use to fight off an attacker. i have some other secrets, but then, they wouldn't be secrets.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 16, 2006)

Chairs and stools also make decent weapons.  You can use them to strike an opponent, but their also good for throwing at someone's legs and tripping them up.

Which reminds me of my grade-school-playground days.  I remember once seeing a kid throw a basketball at the legs of another kid running at him.  The ball tripped him and totally took him out.  It couldn't have been more effective if it had been thrown at his head.

I would say that knowing how to apply an object as an improvised weapon is at least as important as having the weapon.  It takes some imagination (and maybe just a bit of a sadistic streak).


----------



## still learning (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello, If kidnap in a car..and you are able to grab the steering wheel..wait for the right time and crash the car...especially in a place with business and homes nearby.

In the country...possible a tree or something? The idea is to end the attacter hope to get you to a 2nd place to do the crime to you! and possible escape with minimum harm.

...Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

Exactly! Keep fighting! Do not get to the 2nd place!


----------

